# On q painball/ infusion pump placed by anesthesiologist



## awilson (Sep 19, 2017)

I have been looking for days with no luck. All information pertains to the surgeon placing in which case it's bundled.   So does anyone have guidance when the anesthesiologist places the infusion pump-not spinal- but infusion of local anesthetic through a catheter.


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Sep 20, 2017)

Are you referring to a continuous cath nerve block?


----------



## awilson (Sep 20, 2017)

no, I know all the rules and how to code nerve blocks/continual caths.  I'm referring to an "onQ pain ball/pump"  its just a catheter connected to a pump that infuses,either soft tissues around the surgical site or into the peritoneal cavity, with local/non narcotic anesthetic..  Its bundled into the global package for the surgeon, but my physician(anesthesiologist) is wondering if he can bill for it when he places it.  and what code would be acceptable.  I've read 11981, or unlisted codes.   everything I read seems to have a different opinion on whether its allowed or not.


----------



## eutsler (Sep 20, 2017)

The On-Q website used to have billing information.  It's been several years since I've billed for pain pumps, but they recommended using the appropriate unlisted code for the body part being treated.

I don't believe Medicare will pay for this. On-Q had contracted with a billing company to offer advice; at the time I spoke with one of the representatives, she said W/C was most likely to pay, and that insurances on either coast were slightly more likely to offer reimbursement than insurers in the rest of the country.


----------



## awilson (Sep 20, 2017)

thanks!


----------

